# Clearance Bar requirements at parking structures



## gbfredly (Jul 12, 2021)

Are Clearance Bars (showing the max vehicle height allowed) at the entrance to a parking garage required to meet any code requirements.
For example are there requirements for the; color of bar, reflective lettering, size of lettering, diameter of bar. If so, what codes?

Any help would be appreciated?

I'm in California, so I know we will have to have a certain size san-serfied font. 
However are there other requirements?

G. Butler, Architect


----------



## Yikes (Jul 13, 2021)

Clearance bars are traffic signs not ADA or 11B regulated building signs.

The only thing they need to comply with from those is the minimum 98” headroom if they are on the vehicle path leading to an accessible stall.


----------

